# Laska's elbows are red, help please.



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

So, hubby and I just woke up to a very itchy Laska, we were looking everywhere and found both his elbows are red, bloody like, maybe from scratching so much, maybe from a bit?

I was wondering if any of you know what would it be? He is still itchy.




























Should I be worried? Right now I can't take it to the vet but I could by 5pm.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I wanted to say that Laska and Karma both sleep with me in bed. Karma is normal.
Also, my vet opens again at 4pm so no matter what we are going there, but he is itchy and would like to know how to make him feel better for now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

If he's itchy try children's anti histamine I use liquid 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi Mayra,
is it both elbows or just one elbow? if its both elbows then I don't think it would be a bug bite.... 

is he licking and biting at them? 
you could put a little shirt with sleeves on him so he doesn't irritate his skin too bad ....


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

strangely is both elbows, one looks a little worse than the other, we are on our way to the vet now.
He is not licking or biting just scratching.
I'll let you know what the vet says. Thanks for answering!

Thanks E! <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi twin! Did u get my baby boy to the vet??I dont know what it could be? An allergy?? Can u give him some benadryl (diphenhydramine)? It's an antihistamine, helps w allergies, itching, and allergic reactions. Hope he feels better asap!! Love you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

how is Laska today Mayra ?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Our vet was on holidays so we went to another one, he was not really helpful and said it could be an allergic reaction, but he didn't said to what.
He sent him a cream but by then he was a lot better, he is still scratching but really rarely.

My vet comes from holiday next Monday so we will visit him then and see what he says. I am still a little worried because even if he is not scratching frequently, he is still doing it and I am afraid he could hurt himself by scratching so hard.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Does he lay on concrete sometimes? Does he do a lot of itching. I would check him carefully to see if there's any other spots on the body. Keep the areas rubbed down with coconut oil. If it doesn't seem to be getting better, you may want to have a skin scraping done. If it spreads, it may be mites.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like an allergy. Hope all is well soon. Please keep us posted. xxx

You can try Children's Benadryl until your vet visit. It doesn't always work. Maybe a food change to see if that corrects the problem. There are also supplements that members have found to work very well.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks very much like Harley's mystery allergy he developed at around Laskas age. Our vet wasn't much use either, but it did clear up after a while.
I would go with Elaines suggestion to keep it covered so he doesn't make himself more sore.
I don't know if it is the same in your country, but in the UK childrens Benadryl isn't the same as the US one, it doesn't contain diphenhydramine, it has Cetirizine Hydrochloride as the active ingredient. You can get diphenhydramine in sleep aid medications such as Sleep-Eze.


----------

